# Step by step guide for cleaning the whole desktop



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 30, 2012)

Guy can any one guide my fo desktop cleaning including the heatsink of cpu ...and plz tell me the prerequisties also ...any cleaning products need ti be purchased ...my config is in my sig


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 30, 2012)

just buy a can of compressed air, shoot it into the cabinet, so taht all dust comes out
most hassle-free and newb-friendly method


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

Use Blower.They are cheap and easy to get.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 31, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Use Blower.They are cheap and easy to get.



well i have a blower but it doesn't cleans the heatsink
and my cabby has 2 80 mm fans which are equivalent to **** what are the cheapest and best alternatives to keep my cabby cool and dust free


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 31, 2012)

For cooling you can get better and bigger fans from cooler master etc.
For dust free there arent much options other than keeping most of the non-essential openings of case closed(not the fan vents ofcourse) and cleaning it regularly..like on weekends o so.
You can use canned air for quick cleaning of heatsinks or soft dry brush but that would require greater care.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2012)

when cleaning the cooler, check the area between fan and the heatsink.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 31, 2012)

How much will.the 120 mm fans cost. And i can attach only one 120mm fan the other one has to be 80 mm fan and how much will an air can cost. Any other method of making cabby cool


----------



## helion (Apr 1, 2012)

Here:



> Many options exist.
> 
> 1. Vacuum cleaner blowing in a low setting onto the computer box placed in a corner on the terrace/balcony.
> 
> ...



The electronic parts may be cleaned in distilled water and/or distilled water+soap using a piece of cloth/brush/cotton, but it is quite risky since even if a small amount of water remains unevaporated, then it is almost a certain bye-bye to the hardware.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok now i meed to buy. Some fans to install in my cabinet where can i get them at reasonable prices and will they be able to bring temps down


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2012)

Primeabgb.com


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 4, 2012)

yes, good placement of fans helps bring down temps A LOT.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Check Flipkart.com: Online Shopping India: Buy Books Online: Mobiles, Cameras, Laptops, Accessories


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 4, 2012)

While fitting the fans in the cabby make sure there Air flow directions assist each other.

For CM Fans the Directions are there on the Fan Case but for Sunbeam etc they are not so its harder for a Non tech guy to judge the Direction.


----------



## helion (Apr 4, 2012)

Not a big deal about the direction of airflow - it's simple.


The blades are concave to the side the air flows to. Example - look up at the ceiling fan. 

The fan itself has an X shaped frame on the side of air flow.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 4, 2012)

helion said:


> Not a big deal about the direction of airflow - it's simple.
> 
> 
> The blades are concave to the side the air flows to. Example - look up at the ceiling fan.
> ...



The first point is a bit confusing, and easier way, have a look at your kitchen exhaust fan, it can give you a clear idea on the direction of flow...Notice the barebones of fan are *inside* of your kitchen, and the other side is pointing outside

*www.ixbt.com/cpu/cpu-coolers-inquestion/axial-fan.jpg 

In this fan, it's clear that the air will flow to the REAR of the picture, that is, inside the plane of the paper or forum or whatever  Use some common sense and you're good to go


----------



## helion (Apr 4, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> The first point is a bit confusing, and easier way, have a look at your kitchen exhaust fan, it can give you a clear idea on the direction of flow...Notice the barebones of fan are *inside* of your kitchen, and the other side is pointing outside
> 
> *www.ixbt.com/cpu/cpu-coolers-inquestion/axial-fan.jpg
> 
> In this fan, it's clear that the air will flow to the REAR of the picture, that is, inside the plane of the paper or forum or whatever  Use some common sense and you're good to go



No confusion . Convex side == from, Concave side == to. Usually they make the X frame on the concave side.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^ I figured that out *after* posting my comment lol  Gave it a close look after posting and found out you were right


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 4, 2012)

screw that, every fan has 2 arrows on its side, showing :
1. airflow direction
2. direction in which the blades turn


----------



## helion (Apr 4, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> screw that, every fan has 2 arrows on its side, showing :
> 1. airflow direction
> 2. direction in which the blades turn



They do have, but one has to look for it like a needle in a haystack. 

About the direction of rotation, it is anti-clockwise when the convex is facing the viewer. To make sense of it, that is the only way the blades can paddle the air for circulation on the concave side.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 4, 2012)

yeah, they are usually covered by the wires, or in odd places


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 4, 2012)

Ohk i figured out that my cabby can have 1 120mm fan and 1 80mm fan not more than that so now what to do ...shud i buy a 120 mm fan or do some diy project for cabinet cooling ....


----------



## koolent (Apr 4, 2012)

fr cooling, try throwing the air out as it will avoid dust, use the 120 mm for sucking and 80 mm for throwing.. That must do and to find the direction of airflow..


Just check out from where the blades can be grasping the air and from where they can throw it out, the uplifted side will grasp.. Practical knowledge.. You can also manually spin the baldes..


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 5, 2012)

Read this article from tomshardware.
*How To: Properly Plan And Pick Parts For An Air-Cooled PC*
Part 1 & Part 2


----------

